# Lotus Symphony for free



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

you can download Lotus Symphony for free, and it is a good Office Suite. http://symphony.lotus.com/software/lotus/symphony/home.nsf/home


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Lotus Symphony is based on Sun's Open Office. You can download Open Office at www.openoffice.org/


----------

